# Badge



## Tucker11 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was driving along on my way home from work today, and a guy in a 3.2mk1 tt came past me and I noticed he had a TTOC badge on the back of his car, where do you get these from? I'm guessing its linked with this forum/tt owners club. I was just wondering if there available to buy through the forum. Thanks guys


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tucker, Usually you will have to join the TTOC, as TTOC items are not usually avail unless you are a TTOC member. 
You could check Ebay or join the TTOC.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60
Hoggy.


----------



## Tucker11 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well that shows how stupid I am! I thought I was a member, up until recently i did start to suspect I wasn't a full blown member! Doh!!! I'll follow the link and join. Thanks hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tucker, The TTF & TTOC although close-ish are seperate communties, but hopefully will continue to support one another in the future. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------

